# Plasma TV Black Bands



## brussell10 (Jul 14, 2010)

My 50" Mitsubishi Plasma TV (2.5 years old) has developed 3 black bands, all the same length and width, about 1.5" wide. Two run from the bottom up to about the center of the screen, the other one runs from the top down and ends up at the exact same horizontal axis point as the other two. The first line showed up about 2 months ago and the other two have shown up over the last week. What's going on? Repariable? Worth it?


----------



## nadyr (Sep 22, 2010)

hello,
l've plasma screen
FIRSTLINE model: FS42B , l've Vertical black solid line
A solid black vertical line appeared almost in the middle of my plasma TV. but, on right side and left side the pictures is very clear .

. What is the cause of this and can it be repaired?
best regards

BONJOUR,
j'ai un ecran plasma firstline modele FS42B, il s'allume tres bien avec les images sur les cot?s , mais au milieu , y a une bande

verticale noire ??
quelqu'un peut avoir une id?e de la panne??
best regards!!


----------

